# Picky eaters or something else?



## Lilorangemamma (Nov 26, 2015)

Our 8 month old Havanese has had a change in eating. He often won't eat his first meal of the day until mid afternoon and then eats his late day meal around 8 pm. He has never taken a strong interest in food but this is a major change. He is not losing weight and vet worked him up this week and found no problems. Is this typical for a Havanese… our previous breed was a pug and food was always his priority lol.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

For the first two years Molly never chowed down her breakfast. She always wanted to eat later in the morning. Recently she has started eating her first meal at a normal time. I threw away a lot of food in the beginning because she would not eat it when I put it down and I worried about spoilage from putting it in and out of the refrigerator. I don't think it matters when they eat, as long as they do.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you feeding your Hav kibble and do you allow him to free feed?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

At that age I added a small amount of chicken that I cooked and put in ice cube trays with a bit of the broth. They would always eat.


----------



## Lilorangemamma (Nov 26, 2015)

He is allowed to free feed.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

I had the same problem, Mariz is very hard to feed the first time we had her at 4 months. She would not touch the food I give her (kibble soaked with water). That's when I started to experiment on feeding her, I put cooked meat (chicken, lamb, sometimes liver) as topper. But then she'll just eat the meat and won't touch the kibble. When my vet finally suggested to change the food. After doing a lot of research, I found the food that she'll love to eat and will be beneficial when it comes to her health as well. Transition is important when changing the food, of course.


----------



## Lilorangemamma (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you! I thought it was something we were doing (or not doing!). Very helpful:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow was picky until we changed to Honest Kitchen. She was on kibble and would just eat enough to subsist. Now she eats on schedule and licks the bowl clean. It seems from reading posts from others that Havanese can be picky (not all though).


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Picky and stubborn is my Abril. Sometimes it is difficult to tell when she is being picky or is ill. If the food comes back up whole I figure it is illness and when she just does not eat that is just plain picky. The are a challenge but oh the love and joy they give!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Two of my three are chow hounds. The third USUALLY easts fine, but she does skip breakfast now and then.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Our Mochi is 9.5 months old. It took a while for her to start liking treats and she did grow to like more food as she grew older. We had to use a food topper like Stelly & Chewy's to get her to eat her puppy kibble. Once we switched to Orijen Regional Red adult kibble she just loves it. We don't need to use any topper anymore. We continue feeding kibble and nothing off the table.

So maybe it's just finding the right food.


----------

